# Retrofit 3 Gauge Pod to Turbos already delivered?



## jackal18 (Jan 14, 2012)

Now that the 3 gauge pods seem to be coming thru, will I be able to purchase same thru my dealer and have it installed? 
I have seen that cost of the hardware is to be $800, which is almost the deduct to the sticker price I got for absence of this "standard" feature. 

How hard is it to install this and will my dealer be able to accomplish it for a reasonable amount of labor? 

I love the car, but it would be even better if outfitted with all the stuff that was advertized.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

jackal18 said:


> I have seen that cost of the hardware is to be $800, which is almost the deduct to the sticker price I got for absence of this "standard" feature.


 You got an $800 credit on your sticker? I've NEVER seen nor heard of that. Can you post a picture of your sticker? 

Everyone I know of including me only got a $150.00 credit from VW on the sticker for the delete. 

That being said, with the parts costing in the $700-$800 range, the $150.00 credit was actually an insult. Same thing with the 19" wheel/Bi-xenon package that was a $1000 option but for those of us who weren't able to get them due to parts shortages the cost for the Bi-xenons alone are $2000-$3000 just for the parts.


----------



## jackal18 (Jan 14, 2012)

*Gauge credit - whoops!*

I screwed up - the deduct for lack of gauges was $150, not $750.

That said, I don't think I will pop for installation of the gauges as I like the convenience of the place on the dash area that would hold he gauges. It's a handy place to keep sunglasses!

More importantly, I find enough distractions from the actual driving due to the navigation system, various displays on the instrument panel, and audio system controls. A boost gauge would be interesting, but I think I'll take a pass on more distractions.

This car continues to impress me and I have yet to take it into the mountains where it should really be fun. The DSG tranny is amazing and I have twice ventured into downtown Denver where the automatic operation is a huge convenience v. my previous stick shift 1.8 Turbo New Beetle.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

jackal18 said:


> I screwed up - the deduct for lack of gauges was $150, not $750.
> 
> That said, I don't think I will pop for installation of the gauges as I like the convenience of the place on the dash area that would hold he gauges. It's a handy place to keep sunglasses!
> 
> ...


If you're not going to add the gauge cluster because of the distraction factor I would 
definitely NOT add the Venus Fly Trap that mount's in its own vase on the side of the 
driver's dash area. When the little 'flying bug killer' senses any movement nearby he 
begin's making an incessant 'chomping' sound that Bill says drove him to almost 'lose it'
on a Utah highway. Luckily, Utah's highways are not that congested. Otherwise, who know's
how bad an accident might have happened? And if you're thinking that you can drown out
the sound of the little 'bugger' with your radio? All it will do is send it into a 'high pitch'
screeching mode that not even your Fender sound system can match in decibel levels.


----------



## VWTURB0 (Dec 9, 2011)

*3 Gauge Pod Retrofit maybe coming soon.*

Well it looks like the Gauge pods can be ordered at the dealership but it seems that they are not as easy to install as thought It seems that there are the gauges, the housing, and a harness that needs to be connected. But i got word from the dealership that there may be good news coming this summer, VW may offer a retrofit kit for those who dont have one. Lets see if this becomes a reality im hoping so!


----------



## walery (Nov 16, 2006)

Hmm, all turbos are supposed to come with these right? And if not we should have gotten a $150 credit? I didn't get the credit or the gauges I wonder if I have a case for convincing VW of America to pay for it. Of course the real question is do I even want the gauges anyway?


----------



## 210thumper (Oct 20, 2010)

well im not going to spring for the triple gauges ne ways i think im going with PODI for a boost gauge....ther steerign wheel column mount i think will suffice for me and i can get the gauge and have it installed for me for less than half the price of the OEM part itself....no unless VW PULLS THEIR HEADS OUT OF THE ASSES (which i dont think will happen) and decided to give the LAUNCH EDITIONS a FULL setup with install for free im just going to stick with PODI....


----------



## jackal18 (Jan 14, 2012)

*PODI?*

Does PODI have a steering wheel mount that fits the 2012 Beetle? Not obvious to me that they do from visiting their web site. If they do, such would be a nice addition to my car - since the 3 gauge pod seems to be fading in to history for those of us that got cars sans the gauges.


----------



## MC Hammered (May 18, 2005)

jackal18 said:


> Does PODI have a steering wheel mount that fits the 2012 Beetle? Not obvious to me that they do from visiting their web site. If they do, such would be a nice addition to my car - since the 3 gauge pod seems to be fading in to history for those of us that got cars sans the gauges.


We are testing our solutions in a Beetle and hope to report back with some good news for all of you. :thumbup:


----------



## 210thumper (Oct 20, 2010)

jackal18 said:


> Does PODI have a steering wheel mount that fits the 2012 Beetle? Not obvious to me that they do from visiting their web site. If they do, such would be a nice addition to my car - since the 3 gauge pod seems to be fading in to history for those of us that got cars sans the gauges.


yea ive had some talks with PODI on facebook for the past couple of weeks and the MK VI steering wheel column mount is the same as the beetle.... all u have to do is go under the MKVI steering wheel single mount... but yea 

http://podi.ca/P1Packages.aspx?CarID=10


----------



## VWTURB0 (Dec 9, 2011)

It would be nice if POD comes out with a dash arrangement for the beetle that looks like the oem version. That would be awsome becuase you can have 3 gauges vs 2 on the steering.


----------



## 210thumper (Oct 20, 2010)

VWTURB0 said:


> It would be nice if POD comes out with a dash arrangement for the beetle that looks like the oem version. That would be awsome becuase you can have 3 gauges vs 2 on the steering.


well u can try and buy the housing from VW minus the gauges and put some podi gauges in....IDK but ill be putting in the podi SINGLE pod setup before WUSTE vegas and ill post pics


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

The OEM gauge pod cannot be ordered without the gauges. I just ordered mine up and I am finding that the dealers know nothing about how to install. WTF is VW doing? So at this point the dealer wants to look at the setup, wiring etc. before they give me a install quote. Hoping to have this in before Wuste.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

OTAMYWY said:


> The OEM gauge pod cannot be ordered without the gauges. I just ordered mine up and I am finding that the dealers know nothing about how to install. WTF is VW doing? So at this point the dealer wants to look at the setup, wiring etc. before they give me a install quote. Hoping to have this in before Wuste.


What did the unit cost if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

Employee discount was about 200 below list. I think I took the last one. They said there was only 1 left in the country at the distribution center.


----------



## 210thumper (Oct 20, 2010)

plex03 said:


> What did the unit cost if you don't mind my asking?


for just the parts its like $800.... at rod east i guess they had a guy who knows what he is doing lol and told they guy what was involved and they quoted me like 3-4 of service time.....EPIC FAIL!!!


----------



## 210thumper (Oct 20, 2010)

OTAMYWY said:


> The OEM gauge pod cannot be ordered without the gauges. I just ordered mine up and I am finding that the dealers know nothing about how to install. WTF is VW doing? So at this point the dealer wants to look at the setup, wiring etc. before they give me a install quote. Hoping to have this in before Wuste.


yea im getting the PODI gauge installed before WUSTE....its coming in friday and getting put in saturday or monday.....not quite sure but it will be in for VEGAS


----------



## VWTURB0 (Dec 9, 2011)

You have to post pics of your install step by step if possible so we can see whats involved with the oem setup That would be awsome


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

I'm also curious if you see any sort of adjustment / calibration screws on the pod(s) before you install, as the boost gauge doesn't seem to be accurate to me. Mine usually shows 15-20psi, and I thought these things ran at more like 8-10psi stock.


----------



## 210thumper (Oct 20, 2010)

ill try adn take the pics as they go....the shop that does all of my work is going to be doing the install...but ill get some pics if i can


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

I would have had pics for this in the next few days but the dealer I ordered it from only got the gauges, not the additional 4 parts. I will post pics of the gauges tomorrow.


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 25, 2011)

I think we would all be interested to know:

a) is the wiring harness already right there below the cut-out in the dash?
b) does the harness have the right connector already attached?
c) is it really just a matter of connecting the harness to pod and bolting the thing to dash?

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## MC Hammered (May 18, 2005)

210thumper said:


> yea im getting the PODI gauge installed before WUSTE....its coming in friday and getting put in saturday or monday.....not quite sure but it will be in for VEGAS


 I just completed an installation in a Beetle and the existing Mk6 pod does not fit perfectly with the OEM yellow clips in place. Without the clips installed the pod seats fine, with them installed the pod does not fit flush. 

I am already working with my designer to make the changes required and have a production run of pods to fit the Beetle. You can send us back the GTI version to exchange for the Beetle one when it is available in a couple of months.


----------



## Bigbadcj (Mar 5, 2012)

GTarr said:


> I'm also curious if you see any sort of adjustment / calibration screws on the pod(s) before you install, as the boost gauge doesn't seem to be accurate to me. Mine usually shows 15-20psi, and I thought these things ran at more like 8-10psi stock.



You can make pod with more useful accurate gauges. Or you can pay a stupid amount of money and dream that your actually making that kind of boost. No its not adjustable.


----------

